# Neti Pot/Nasal irrigation



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a deviated septum and have been plagued with sinus problems my whole life (and I'm only 22!) from chronic sinus infections to terrible seasonal, indoor and outdoor allergies.

In the future, I plan to get my deviated septum corrected and have other work done to alleviate most of my sinus problems, but until then I've found nasal irrigation to be very beneficial! I personally use a neti pot and though it can feel a bit weird, it really helps clear out a lot of gunk!

Any of you do at home nasal irrigation?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 26, 2008)

One of my docs recommended it when I had a rather persistent sinus infection, but I'll be honest, I was too freaked to try it.  It just seems like it would feel waaaaay to strange.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 26, 2008)

What is it (neti pot) exactly?  I could probably benefit from it if it clears you up because I'm either always sneezing or my nose is stuffed up.  I always thought it was just allergies but I'm pretty sure it's more than that.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_What is it (neti pot) exactly?  I could probably benefit from it if it clears you up because I'm either always sneezing or my nose is stuffed up.  I always thought it was just allergies but I'm pretty sure it's more than that._

 
Dr. Oz Explains the Benefits of a Neti Pot
hth!

MAC_Whore, tbh me too! I really hate the sensation of water going up my nose and was afraid it would feel just like that. On the contrary, it was comfortable.
Though sometimes I can't use it when I'm VERY stuffed up, in which case the water won't flow it'll drip out, and that puts pressure on my sinuses yada yada, basically, THEN it's uncomfortable, lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 2, 2008)

I do. I like it. I keep trying to get my guy friends with allergies and sinus problems to try it but they keep saying that they don't wanna get involved  with "that tree huggin  nag champa assed shit" LMAO


----------



## mommymac (May 2, 2008)

I tried it and I'm a regular now I even got all of my family to do my 16 year old son now comes in to get it done any time he feels a little stopped up.  It's the greatest, after I use it I feel so clean, clear and fresh.  Wouldn't start my week without it.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 2, 2008)

The first few times it was weird but I've gotten used to it now and it really does help.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 2, 2008)

I do. I use the the sinus rinse kit with the squeeze bottle. I thought it would be easier than the neti pot. 
Let me tell you, I haven't had a sinus headache since I started doing these treatments. I actually only do it now when I start to feel pressure - maybe once a week. 
It was very hard for me to try this - knowing what it was all about and such.
Also, I'm not to fond of the water/swimming, so I really thought I would have a hard time with this.
I sucked it up one night and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
It is a very strange feeling and I don't know if I completely will get used to that feeling, but it really helps, so I deal.


----------



## duckduck (May 3, 2008)

I know it works great for some, but I have never tried it. I recommend this video... well because it's at least related to the subject at hand: YouTube - How To Irrigate Your Nasal Passages

It should really be called How *Not *to irrigate your Nasal Passages though


----------



## nenebird (May 3, 2008)

We just use a plastic syringe with warm salt water. Our ENT recommended it. Use it all the time. Works like a champ.


----------

